# Starting Fantasy (Beastmen)



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everyone!

As you have guessed I am starting Fantasy, and I have decided to choose Beastmen. I am aware that the new Beastmen our out in febuary around the time of my Birthday Huzzah! What I was wondering was, does anyone actually have any leaked pictures of the new beastmen models? Or at least a Idea of some of the new rules that go with them? And Finally what is the estimated price of the battalion of the Beastmen and what will it contain?

Cheers! :V


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No. No. No. And no. Unfortunately.


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

Vaz said:


> No. No. No. And no. Unfortunately.


I get the feeling I'm going to be hearing that quite a bit. :L


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Nobody knows anything specific about the new book. The models, however, should look an awful lot like the current ones-- the sprues are being recut to accomodate more bits, but the general look of the Beastmen isn't changing. You could pick up boxes of Gors now and nobody would be able to tell the difference come February. Supposedly, there's also going to be plastic minotaurs, but we'll see. 

Some of the core mechanics that Beastmen have always had are fielding lots of large skirmisher units supported by beefy monsters in ranks, and having the ability to use rules to reflect them ambushing an unwary target on the road by setting up in an alternate fashion, either by having lots of troops with the Scout rule or by coming in on a later game turn and arriving on a different table edge than they'd normally start on. However, there's no way to know if Games Workshop will stick with the theme of the undisciplined mob of satyrs that ambush you in the woods in the coming book or not. It's entirely possible they'll opt to make Gors a rank and file unit, and do away with the Ambush rule entirely because it actually hurts the army as it currently stands. We'll just have to wait until February.

However, if you wanted to get started now, no matter what they do, you're going to want to pick up a character to lead the start of your army (I personally love the Wargor/Beastlord model, but a lot of people will probably direct you to the Bray Shaman) and a couple boxes of Beastmen. You can then get to work painting them, and learning the game with a managable army.


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Nobody knows anything specific about the new book. The models, however, should look an awful lot like the current ones-- the sprues are being recut to accomodate more bits, but the general look of the Beastmen isn't changing. You could pick up boxes of Gors now and nobody would be able to tell the difference come February. Supposedly, there's also going to be plastic minotaurs, but we'll see.
> 
> Some of the core mechanics that Beastmen have always had are fielding lots of large skirmisher units supported by beefy monsters in ranks, and having the ability to use rules to reflect them ambushing an unwary target on the road by setting up in an alternate fashion, either by having lots of troops with the Scout rule or by coming in on a later game turn and arriving on a different table edge than they'd normally start on. However, there's no way to know if Games Workshop will stick with the theme of the undisciplined mob of satyrs that ambush you in the woods in the coming book or not. It's entirely possible they'll opt to make Gors a rank and file unit, and do away with the Ambush rule entirely because it actually hurts the army as it currently stands. We'll just have to wait until February.
> 
> However, if you wanted to get started now, no matter what they do, you're going to want to pick up a character to lead the start of your army (I personally love the Wargor/Beastlord model, but a lot of people will probably direct you to the Bray Shaman) and a couple boxes of Beastmen. You can then get to work painting them, and learning the game with a managable army.


You say beefy monsters, Can chaos trolls serve that purpose? I agree the beastlord models are beeeutiful! The shaman however looks ugly, so I think I'll end up avoiding the model until they release some new ones. ( I say shaman because heck its the same model except one has a axe.) And you say the ambush rule hurts the army? I would have thought ambush would have been a game winner not a army harmer. D:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Only way to play them successfully since WoC has been MSU Minotaurs or Chariots, and Ogres and Tomb Kings exceed Beastmen at Both, only Warhounds make Beastmen more preferable.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

A bit of advice towards the February Release. it is rumored that the Beast herds will be similar to current beast herds, skirmishers that rank up and get bonuses when contacted HTH. But, the new book is supposed to fix the fact that current WHFB requires ranks of five, and the current book ranks them up in 4. So buy your units as if they ranked up in five across, and you shouldn't be off too badly.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

here is a thread with the cover art and a few rumours in the thread and here is a rumoured run down of the new rules/models. You've probably seen them before, but if not, they might be helpful to you.


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

maddermax said:


> here is a thread with the cover art and a few rumours in the thread and here is a rumoured run down of the new rules/models. You've probably seen them before, but if not, they might be helpful to you.


Max your awesome thanks for the link it was very helpful!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lol, Ive put so much into that rumour thread, and now someone actually gives a shit...

*Cries a tear of joy* 

Ok, lets get this straight. You want to collect Beastmen? Then id _strongly_ advise you get the current Battalion. The new one countains *roughly* the same amount of stuff, but alot cheaper.

Now Gors and Ungors are getting slightly redone, they are getting a kit each, with new little bitz and bobbins, _But_ these look very, if not exactly the same as the current ones, so getting the Battalion is a good buy. Also, if you want them to blend seamlessly, then dont build the contents of the Battalion yet, _but_ save it until the new kitz come out in Feb and kitbash.

Hope this helps, new models are:
- Plastic Mino`s, 3 per box, pretty expensive, but options for shields, adhw and gw
- Plastic Bestigors, dont think they can be cumstomised, but are a rip of for the price
- Metal special Characters, `nuff said
- Metal Doombull in box, should look awesome
- New metal Giant Tuskgor, apparantly looks crap, but dont listen to those gitz, make up your own mind


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

bobss said:


> Lol, Ive put so much into that rumour thread, and now someone actually gives a shit...
> 
> *Cries a tear of joy*
> 
> ...


I must say your hard work clearly shows, The beastigors are turning out like the storm vermin then? There keeping Morghur right? He just looks so beast like and fun! As for the other special characters A drunken centigor. Hhhm Drink riding in the woods....Oh dear. Giant tuskgor? Is that basically going to look like a giant pumbagor? :C I hope he looks gewd. I've already started my Beastmen, Morghur (If he dies in the next book he'll be my shaman) A Beast lord with great weapon two units of gors and ungors. And finally I am planning on getting a giant and converting him either into A Pigiant (Guess what thats about) Or My Goat like giant! :V Are they keeping chaos trolls by the way? And is that troll king going to enter the Beastmen book in fact any of the beastmen characters that are in Woc going to appear? SO MANY QUESTIONS SOOO MANY!!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> The beastigors are turning out like the storm vermin then?


From what angle? do you mean, not looking very good, as the Stormvermin weren`t a patch on the Clanrats, or because they are a rip off?



> giant pumbagor?


Apparantly so. Although I have yet to actually see this model...




> And is that troll king going to enter the Beastmen book in fact any of the beastmen characters that are in Woc going to appear


Nah, Chaos Trolls, Dragon Ogres, Shaggoths and Ogres are getting dropped from the list. Its to do with the whole splitting of Chaos what-not.


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

bobss said:


> From what angle? do you mean, not looking very good, as the Stormvermin weren`t a patch on the Clanrats, or because they are a rip off?.


Both!



bobss said:


> Apparantly so. Although I have yet to actually see this model....


Pleaase let it be a were wolf type creature not a damn pig! 




bobss said:


> Nah, Chaos Trolls, Dragon Ogres, Shaggoths and Ogres are getting dropped from the list. Its to do with the whole splitting of Chaos what-not.


NOOOOO!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apparently so. Games Workshop are too dense to realise that the Mutating Power of Chaos seems to have no effect the humans in the Chaos Wastes. So miraculously, they're normal humans, while you get mass spawnings of Beastmen in the Olde Worlde.

Retard, much?


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Apparently so. Games Workshop are too dense to realise that the Mutating Power of Chaos seems to have no effect the humans in the Chaos Wastes. So miraculously, they're normal humans, while you get mass spawnings of Beastmen in the Olde Worlde.
> 
> Retard, much?


Perhaps it's Gw's lame attempt to cover up beastiality in the old world. Thats right people slaanesh sent his followers to the woods to do a goat. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know. In my experience, "Baaa" does not mean "Ya."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Should come Wales. Apparently, when they ask Sheep for Consent, Baaa is "Yes" in Wales.

It's why whenever you go to Caerphilly or Llandudno, it's all "Baa! Baa! Baa! Of god, fuck me Baa! Right There Right There! OH BAAAA!!!!!!"













It's the sheep, you see.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Just a note, they're reboxing the Gor and Ungor and will thus have to recut the sprue. personally i'm hoping for some extras...

the giant is very convertable. I have a furry horned beastman giant myself.

faith in chariots.


----------



## Exitius Redeemus (Oct 7, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Should come Wales. Apparently, when they ask Sheep for Consent, Baaa is "Yes" in Wales.
> 
> It's why whenever you go to Caerphilly or Llandudno, it's all "Baa! Baa! Baa! Of god, fuck me Baa! Right There Right There! OH BAAAA!!!!!!"
> 
> ...


Then when the sheep want to get in to a serious relationship the farmers bugger of and sell all there land and retire to Sweden and kill themselves. HOORAY FOR SWEDEN!


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

What do you call a sheep tied to a lampost in the middle of Cardiff?


A Leisure Centre.



That is all.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

topic please people.


----------

